# Ultra G Cup Rule Change



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Note the following Rule Changes have been made

Body - Any Injection Molded Body made with 2 post mounting system ie Dash, Atlas, Elden etc

Chassis - rear and front screw holes may be modified to position wheels correctly on body.

Rear tires minmum slip on size now .360 mounted Balls All Out HO has .350 that measure .360 when mounted.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thankx Now i gotta go buy 2 new bodies. and Maybe tires.. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

vaBcHRog said:


> Rear tires minmum slip on size now .360 mounted Balls All Out HO has .350 that measure .360 when mounted.


So the front tire min diameter is .390 but the rear is .360?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yep Only change allowed is slip on rears The .390 is stock front tires on stock rims

Roger


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Ok got my new bodies painted and decaled. But Now I need Rogers adress so I can ship the cars to the race. Please and Thank You....
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

clydeomite said:


> Ok got my new bodies painted and decaled. But Now I need Rogers adress so I can ship the cars to the race. Please and Thank You....
> Clyde-0-Mite


1450 Old Oak Arch
Virginia Beach, VA 23453


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

When is the dedline?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: The intial rules stated the weekend of the April 21st. So next weekend better get crackin!!!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

clydeomite said:


> Howdy: The intial rules stated the weekend of the April 21st. So next weekend better get crackin!!!!!!!
> Clyde-0-Mite


What Clyde said.

Clyde cars arrived wiil be posting their arrival tonight

Roger Corrie


----------

